# Questions about the new board...



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

If anyone has any questions or problems with the new software please post them in the Admin area, this way we can keep better track on things.

Search around and enjoy your stay there are many new features that we have over our previous host. It's gonna be real nice running on our own servers with our own software.

If they are not already the messages from the old EZboard will be moved here to the new system.

Again enjoy your stay!

Scott


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

by unregistered user like old board... More that I often forget to type in my password and some of my posts on old board ended up showing up as unregistered because of it


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Hi just checking in LOOKS GREAT!!!!


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Yes, Bob - it does look great!


----------



## The Old Wizard (Mar 24, 2002)

I do have one question sort of. I see that you now have a file upload. I'm using Web TV/M$N TV. This activates the ability to upload jpg files such as photos, or TV screen shots. I think this is a nice feature. Will we be able to use this feature when posting?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey Wizard,

Actually I was just working on this. At the moment if you try uploading you will get an error. VBBS instead of storing user uploaded files in a directory they are saved directly in the database. :eek2:

I don't want to compromise the database like that at the moment (at least untill I am more comfortable with the Database) and am looking in to mods to make things a little better for all.

Its because of this problem that Avatars are not working.

We are working on it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2002)

Why are all the times in GMT? That's great if you live in England.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by EricG _
> *Why are all the times in GMT? That's great if you live in England. *


The clock is set to GMT to allow everyone to set their own time. When you register you have access to a user control panel (UserCP) which will enable you to set the time zone to where you live.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

This is easy to fix.

To Change your Time Zone. Click on the "user cp" button on the top right of the screen.

Select "Edit Options" from the menu that appears.

Change the Time Offset to your time zome.

Click the Submit Modifications button on the bottom page.

You are now all set and you will see everything on your own local time.

Hope this helps!

Welcome to DBSTalk.COM


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2002)

I just may have to register !


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Please do register Eric, it will make things much earier to follow for you.

Besides its free. 

Welcome Aboard! :hi:


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

Wow, THAT was easy!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Welcome aboard Eric


----------



## geneb11 (Mar 24, 2002)

I would like to see the forum jump at the top of the page. I know most groups have them at the bottom. maybe it is not an option.I hope this sig is ok it is a small button img. let me kfnow it is a problem. I like the setup of this site. alot more options. oh ya how about equipment list like at avs forums in your profile.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Gene - 

I don't know about setting the forum jump location, but we'll look into it and talk about it. As for your sig, it's a very lovely red x - are you sure the image you're linking to is there?

We'll also look into the equipment list option for you.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I'm looking into placing the forum jump at the top right now.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Ok, we've been busy this morning 

You now have a "DBS Equipment" line that you can fill out in your user profile. To access it, click on user cp, and then on profile. It's at the bottom of the page. For now, we have decided not to add it to the user listing to the left of the posts. That requires some pretty significant html coding and quite a bit more space than we really want to take. But, the information will show up if you click on a user profile. 

Let us know what you think.


----------



## geneb11 (Mar 24, 2002)

> I don't know about setting the forum jump location, but we'll look into it and talk about it. As for your sig, it's a very lovely red x - are you sure the image you're linking to is there?


I don't know what you mean about a lovely red x. It's showing up fine for me. here's the addy for the button: http://community.webtv.net/geneb11/Images/scrapbookFiles/importD45.gif
It is a clickable image to link to my webpage. Maybe I have to put an alt in the code. Is it showing up for anybody else? :shrug:


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I can't see it gene. I can't get to your link either, probably because it is a web tv link.


----------



## geneb11 (Mar 24, 2002)

Well I put an alt in my sig and I did forget the /a in the end of the code. I do use webtv to access. If the code isn't compatible it wont be much use. let me know of the results. If it doesn't work I guess I'll have to change it. :shrug:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Geneb,

Apparently the pic is behind WebTV's firewall. Anyone not on WebTV can't see it. You need to place the picture in a publically accessable directory.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Gene,

I clicked on your link and it came back with the message that I'm not authorized to view that page. That's a webtv issue - ie you can view your stored images from inside the webtv community, but not from outside. I don't know what to tell you...Anyone else have an idea how to get around this?


----------



## geneb11 (Mar 24, 2002)

No kidding. Well another M$N let down. I'm not surprized. If you can't see it No problem I'll take it out. Too bad cool page with some good links. I'll have to think of something else. Free pagebuilder Ya for webtv only I guess. What a bummer!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by geneb11 _
> *I would like to see the forum jump at the top of the page. I know most groups have them at the bottom. maybe it is not an option.I hope this sig is ok it is a small button img. let me kfnow it is a problem. I like the setup of this site. alot more options. oh ya how about equipment list like at avs forums in your profile. *


Done! Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

